# Your top choral pieces?



## classichick

For me, it has to be Mozart's Requiem and Handel's Messiah.
I love Karl Jenkins The Armed Man, as well as Benjamin Britten's War Requiem...
I know they're all very popular pieces, but I love them!

Does anyone agree or disagree with me? Give me your comments!


----------



## Krummhorn

John Rutter's Requiem is delightful as is his Te Deum.
Also partial to Fauré's Requiem and the Seven Last Words by Dubois.


----------



## Gustav

Bruckner's Te Deum
Beethoven's Choral fantasy


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Mahler's Eight.
Vaughan-Williams: Towards the unknown region.


----------



## opus67

Mozart's Great Mass.


----------



## Octave

Faure's Requiem


----------



## missmaestro

funny that they are both requiems but definitley

Mozart's requiem and Brahm's requiem!!


----------



## CSD

Have you heard / tried the new Jenkins Stabat Mater? It's only just premiered.


----------



## Methodistgirl

I love Ode to Joy by Beethoven and any version of Psalms 121. I lift up mine eyes
to the hills. That one is very beautiful when a choir sings it.
judy tooley


----------



## Rachovsky

I watched some Highlights of Messiah on Christmas at Belmont University and it was pretty good. I love Verdi's Requiem and Mozart's Requiem (especially Dies Irae) and I've heard that Faure's Requiem was good, but haven't actually listened to it.

The 5th movement of Mahler's 2nd tops the list though for me.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Bach- St. Matthew Passion
Beethoven- Missa Solemnis
Fauré's Requiem


----------



## David C Coleman

Has to be a toss-up between Mozarts Reqiem and Handels Messiah...But I also like Thomas Tallis and Palestrina at times....Also hear Bruckners "Helgoland"... Oh mustn't forget Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, that's and awesome piece!..


----------



## Rondo

_Heil Unserm König_ from _Egmont_ (Beethoven), _The Bells_ (Rachmaninoff) and
_Joshua_ (Mussorgsky).


----------



## Methodistgirl

I think that some of the old hymns sound good in a choral.
judy tooley


----------



## Yagan Kiely

> John Rutter's Requiem is delightful as is his Te Deum.


We are doing that in Chorale at uni. Saccharine rubbish.

Mine would be (in no particular order)
Verdi's Requiem.
Mahler 2,
Any Mozart,
Bruckner Motets
A few Weelkes pieces,
Arcadelt's pieces (especially Il bianco e dolce cigno)


----------



## Edward Elgar

Brahm's n Mozart Requiems and Vaughan-Williams Symphony No.1


----------



## Music lover

Mozart wrote so much music, some pretty repetitive (feel free to shoot me down) but there are a few little pieces such as his Ave Maria that are simply divine.


----------



## Lang

Honegger -Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher
Handel - Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
Brian - Symphony no. 1 'The Gothic'
Messiaen - Trois Petites Liturgies
Mahler - Symphony no. 8
Schmidt - Psalm 47


----------



## tenor02

im amazed nobody has said the brahms requiem yet. it's wonderful to both listen and sing. 

bernstine's Chichester Psalms, Whitacres Lux (god i cant spell the second word), Fanshawe's African Sanctus, many many more


----------



## handlebar

Mozart's Requiem
Bach's Mass in B minor
Brahms German Requiem
Mahler Symphony #2

Jim


----------



## Herzeleide

Machaut's mass, Webern's cantatas.


----------



## Bach

Herzeleide said:


> Machaut's mass


Beautiful! Such refined taste, you and I certainly think alike!


----------



## Herzeleide

Bach said:


> Beautiful! Such refined taste, you and I certainly think alike!




You might also like to try Ockeghem's Requiem. Very unusual - parallel fifths imitating improvised polyphony, double leading-note cadences that one finds in late medieval music, and that quick step-wise descending phrase onto the leading note, familiar to listeners of Machaut's mass. And of course these aspects are integrated into stylistic features typical of the mid-fifteenth century.


----------



## Bach

Don't assume I haven't already tried it! The first polyphonic setting of the requiem mass.


----------



## andruini

Fauré - Requiem
Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
Purcell - Ode To St. Cecilia
Tallis - Spem in Alium
Brahms - German Requiem
Carl Orff - Carmina Burana

and i think everyone should listen to Guastavino's Indianas cycle.. incredible pieces..


----------



## Yoshi

Beethoven's Ode to Joy and Mozart's Requiem


----------



## kg4fxg

*Vivaldi*

Has anyone heard of Harry Christophers and the Sixteen? They have several albums that I have been enjoying. I really love Vivladi and been enjoying new albums under the Naive label. Also Kozena came out with an excellent album.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I'll add some of my favorites:

Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms
Dufay's "L'Homme Armé" mass
Bach's St. Matthew Passion (not totally a "choral" piece, but it certainly qualifies).
Feldman's Rothko Chapel


----------



## cburkins

Some of my fave's:

Tippett's A Child of Our Time
Hovhaness' Magnificat
RVW's Mass in G, Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Mahler's 8th.

I got a feeling I'm gonna be mining this thread for ideas.
-C


----------



## Mirror Image

Faure: Requiem
Berlioz: Requiem
Stravinvsky: Symphony of Psalms
Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
Orff: Carmina Burana
Mozart: Requiem
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Stabat Mater
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Ballad of Heroes


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Ah, thank you for reminding me, MI. I love the War Requiem- truly one of the great vocal works of the 20th century.


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> Ah, thank you for reminding me, MI. I love the War Requiem- truly one of the great vocal works of the 20th century.


Yes, it is a great. Everybody needs to hear this piece.

Now, I'm patiently awaiting the arrival of a Walton recording that has "In Honour of the City of London." I heard this is a gorgeous piece of music.


----------



## tenor02

David Fanshawe: African Sanctus


----------



## Conor71

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Bach: Mass In B Minor
Mozart: Requiem


----------



## maestro267

classichick said:


> I know they're all very popular pieces, but I love them!


Who says you can't love popular pieces?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Bachs Magnificat.

And im a sucker for requiems.


----------



## Cortision

*Handel's Messiah*, because of the way the music fittingly conveys the power of the words. It conveys an understanding of the overall message of the Bible that is almost entirely absent from modern discussions of religion. I think it is a shame that people perform and listen to this great work without a proper understanding of what Handel was doing, and of what any of the words mean. I can understand that people love the music, which is great, but... anyway, rant over.

I also love Allegri's miserere, The choral part of Beethoven's Ninth (Symphony), and Zadok the Priest by Handel. I have recently heard snatches of Rachmaninoff's Vespers which was beautiful. I think I should explore more, and I need more Faure too. I only have a couple of snatches of his requiem.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

Cortision said:


> *Handel's Messiah*, because of the way the music fittingly conveys the power of the words. It conveys an understanding of the overall message of the Bible that is almost entirely absent from modern discussions of religion. I think it is a shame that people perform and listen to this great work without a proper understanding of what Handel was doing, and of what any of the words mean. I can understand that people love the music, which is great, but... anyway, rant over.


I'm very pleased reading this here! The man who assembled Handel's libretto (one Charles Jennens) had an excellent grasp of theology, pulling passages out of the prophetic portions of the Old Testament that fit like a glove (Isaiah 9:6, for example). _Messiah_ is a wonderful testament to the unity of Scripture, a masterpiece whose music is inseparable from the truth of God's Word.

I encourage everyone to check out Mendelssohn's choral work. The thing I like about Herr Mendelssohn-Bartholy is his throwback to the composers of days gone by; some might say he was 'regressive' in a time when it was hip to be 'progressive,' but I don't think that should stop us from enjoying his genuinely excellent music. The choruses in his Lobgesang, for instance, are powerfully constructed and pack a magnificent punch. He also has some truly heavy-hitting choruses in his two oratorios that will strike you to your core. An excellent composer of choral music - as well as other genres, might I add!


----------



## Donboy

Lotti - *Crucifixus*
Biebel - _*Ave Maria*_


----------



## tenor02

Moses Hogan -- Joshua fit the Battle, Elijah Rock
Rene Clausen -- Set Me as a Seal, If Music be the Food of Love


----------



## Sid James

Byrd - Masses for 3, 4, 5 voices
Ligeti - Requiem
Durufle - Requiem
Penderecki - many choral works, eg. Dies Irae (Auschwitz Oratorio), Symphony No. 8 'Songs of Transience,' etc.
Ramirez - Misa Criolla, etc.
Arvo Part - many choral works
Varese (something more 'out there') - Nocturnal, Equatorial...


----------



## haydnguy

Schoenberg - Gurre-Lieder


----------



## Mintyjam

Brahms's Nanie
Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms
Michael Haydn's Requiem


> Ramirez - Misa Criolla


THAT. IS. BEAUTIFUL. My choir loved it.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Bruckner's Mass in F minor


----------



## Polednice

Simply because I don't think anyone else has said it, I'll say Dvorak's _Requiem_ first, but I was planning on this instead:

_Ein Deutsches Requiem_, _Ein Deutsches Requiem_, _Ein Deutsches Requiem_, _Ein Deutsches Requiem_, _Ein Deutsches Requiem_, _Ein Deutsches Requiem_, _Ein Deutsches Requiem_, _Ein Deutsches Requiem_, _Ein Deutsches Requiem_, _Ein Deutsches Requiem_!!!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Mozart: Great Mass (Kyrie is so beautiful)
Mahler: 3rd Symphony 4th movement
Mozart: Requiem Mass
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia!
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis 
Beethoven: Symphony 9 finale


----------



## andruini

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia!


A million yes's to that, sir!


----------



## An die Musik

I really like the Stravinsky Mass...I think it is brilliant. I also really like Bernstein's Chichester Psalms.


----------



## Lukecash12

Rachmaninov's Vespers.
Handel's Saul Oratorio.
Ustad Amir Khan's Ragas: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=A8666E5783F20B7A
Medtner, The Muse, Op. 29 No. 1.


----------



## Romantic Geek

I'm not familiar with too much choral works, but I love Faure's Cantique de Jean Racine. I also like Ned Rorem's 3 Hymn Anthems.


----------



## Guest

Lukecash12 said:


> *Rachmaninov's Vespers.*
> Handel's Saul Oratorio.
> Ustad Amir Khan's Ragas: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=A8666E5783F20B7A
> Medtner, The Muse, Op. 29 No. 1.


I picked up a copy of Rachmaninov's Vespers (All-night Vigil) from my local library on a whim - I liked other works by him, so why not check this out.

Wow. The recording I have is by Paul Hillier and the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, on Harmonia Mundi. Powerful stuff. The bass is extraordinary. The wonderful sound that is generated, with no instrument other than the human voice, is incredible. Definitely a wonderful contribution to this category.

Oh, and as for me, my list would be:
Rachmaninov's Vespers
Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem
Mozart's Requiem
Beethoven's Missa Solemnis
Haydn's Missa in Angustiis


----------



## tenor02

currently working on the durufle requiem...not quite my cup of tea, but it's growing on me.

last semester:

Stravinksy's Les Noces





harsh on the ears, and dreadfully difficult, but a ton of fun and once you get the tunes in your head you dont notice any of the strange harmonies.


----------



## howlingmadhowie

rossini's petite messe solennelle is wonderful.


----------



## Head_case

1. Szymanowski - Stabat Mater 
2. Rachmaninov - Vespers
3. Taneyev - At the Reading of a Psalm
4. Gorecki - Symphony No.3
5. Kilar - Requiem for Father Kolbe


----------



## Orgelbear

*Non-churchy choral music?*

OK, what happens if we talk about non-liturgical, not church-related choral music?

My contributions to start that list...

Vaughan Williams "A Sea Symphony" 
Orff "Carmina Burana"
Theofanidis "The Here and Now?
Martinu "Epic of Gilgamesh"


----------



## TresPicos

One of my favorite choral pieces is Fauré's La cantique de Jean Racine.


----------



## hlolli

I am very found of most choral music, Bach cantatas and Faure requiem. I love Beethoven 9th and Mahler das lied von der erde but to me it's more symphony than it will ever be choral music.

The choral music from Iceland is very good and unknown, too bad almost nothing has been uploaded to youtube(that has is always piece of ****). But work like Þó þó langförull legðir, ég af öllum háska hlæ, hver á sér fegra föðurland, lofsöngur, ísland ögrum skorið, á sprengisandi, brennið þið vitar and alot more.

Anyway tell me what you think about icelandic choir music, the langauge is so unique from any other europian langauges that our vocal music has very special flavour that foreigners often see as strange.





 One soft memorial called requiem




 Burn you beacons not lighthouses like the poor translator told, this song has nothing to do with lighthouses.

This is the only I can find, maybe I upload more myself so you can belive me


----------



## Jaime77

Arvo Part's Magnificat. It is available on naxos and I listened to that very recording last night before going to sleep. A gem and what a beautiful performance.


----------



## TWhite

Mine would be: 

Walton: BELSHAZZAR'S FEAST
Rachmaninov: THE BELLS/VESPER MASS (All Night Vigil)
Verdi: QUATRO PEZZI SACRI
Orff: CARMINA BURANA
Brahms: ALT RHAPSODIE/EIN DEUTSCHES REQUIEM/LIEBESLIEDER WALZER/ZIGEUNERLIEDER
Beethoven: CHORAL FANTASY
Haydn: THE CREATION
Mozart: AVE VERUM CORPUS
Janacek: GLAGOTHIC MASS
Durufle: REQUIEM
Bloch: SACRED SERVICE

Tom


----------



## tenor02

singing the Durufle Requiem in concert tomorrow...what a powerful piece.


----------



## CostaSimpson

One of the most beautiful pieces of music ever written: The Rutter Magnificat, don't shrug it off, listen to it. It is undoubtedly my favorite Choral piece ever. I do have a personal attachment with it, it reminds me of my old music teacher. It was the last piece I performed with him.


----------



## Rachmanifan

Tallis- Spem in alium
Rachmaninoff- Vespers
Whitacre- When David Heard
Josquin Desprez- Absalon fili mi
Lauridsen- O Magnum Mysterium


----------



## themusiclibrary.com

Couldn't agree more about Rutter. Check out my company's website for more Rutter titles and many other sacred works. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm glad someone mentioned Poulenc's Gloria already. That's definitely one of my choral favorites.

Brahms' Requiem is my favorite Requiem, I think.

Anyone here heard of Morten Lauridsen? Or Eric Whitacre? Or Arvo Part? Some very good modern choral composers.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

*Schubert* and *Brahms* wrote very well for _a cappella_ vocal ensembles; but curiously, so did *Schönberg* who conducted an Austrian workers' vocal ensemble in his youth.

A piece which comes immediately to mind is *Schönberg*'s setting of a poem by the Swiss C. F. Meyer, Friede auf Erden (Peace on Earth) Op. 13 of 1907, for mixed chorus _a cappella_.


----------



## djj

bach's mass in b minor must get a mention surely, as well as his cantatas and passions, in my view some of the greatest music ever written.


----------



## Guest

If anybody hasn't yet, check out Brahms' Song of the Fates and Song of Destiny. Both are fairly short, stand alone pieces for chorus and orchestra and are subtly beautiful works and, at times, very moving and powerful. In fact, they are my favorite choral works by Brahms.


----------



## maestro267

Brian: Gothic Symphony
Mahler 8
RVW: Sea Symphony/The Sons of Light/Dona nobis pacem/Towards the Unknown Region
Bernstein: MASS: A Theatre Piece for Singers, Players and Dancers
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Berlioz: Te Deum
Poulenc: Gloria

...among many others


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

'Your top choral pieces?'

Off the top:

Bruckner's *f-minor Mass*.

Beethoven's *Christ on the Mount of Olives*.

Bach's *Motets*.

Brahms' & Schubert's *part-songs* for chorus.


----------



## Randi

*Favorite Choral Master Pieces*

I've sung in Pacific Chorale, a Master Chorus for over 35 years and performed so many choral works. VaughanWilliams, SEA SYMPHONY, Rachmaninov VESPERS are among my favorite to perform. They are quite different. The Sea Symphony is performed with full orchestra and the Vespers is voices in 16 parts. It's like the voices are the orchestra. I also love singing Handel's Dixit Dominus!! It just dances!!!

Thanks so much for bringing this topic up~ I love talking about Choral Music!!
Randi


----------



## the_emptier

Moses Hogan!!


----------



## Soprano Christie

Rachmanifan said:


> Lauridsen- O Magnum Mysterium


I'm meant to be singing this for our school's Easter service (we kind of didn't taken into account the fact that it's a Christmas text ), and it is beautiful  A bit tricky though, what with all the random 7ths thrown in at random places!

I have a slight obsession with Bob Chilcott namely A Little Jazz Mass (having said that, I saw a local choir do it recently and it was a pretty horrendous rendition) and This Day. If I do nothing else in life, I will direct a choir and make them sing This Day!


----------



## Chasman

I'm going to be very specific: "Glorious hero, may thy grave" from Handel's _Samson_, which combines solo and choral voices in a glorious realization of a funeral ritual.


----------



## augustinus

Bach's _Mass in B minor_ and _St. Matthew Passion_. The music is inexhaustible.


----------



## toucan

Bach, Overture to the _Saint-John Passion_ (Jochum conducting for Philips)
Vivaldi, *Gloria*, Michel Corboz
Alessandro Scarlatti, Motets, Corboz
Schubert, *Standchen* D.920
_______, _Des Gondelfahrer_, D.809
Brahms, _Alto Rapsodie_, with Kathleen Ferrier
Andre Caplet, Sextet for Vocal and Instrumental Chords
Szymanowski, Third Symphony and *Stabat Mater*
Bela Bartok, *Cantata Profane*
Messiaen, *Trois Petites Liturgies de la Presence Divine*
Lutoslawski, *Trois Poemes d'Henri Michaux*


----------



## dimthelight

*Tallis Scholars*

Hi, does anyone ever listen to Victoria Requiem, or William Cornysh Stabat Mater, both played

by The Tallis Scholars? Just imagine being in heaven!


----------



## dimthelight

victoria requiem,william cornysh stabat mater, like heaven!!!


----------



## dimthelight

both by the tallis sholars


----------



## dimthelight

tallis scholars i meant!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

augustinus said:


> Bach's _Mass in B minor_ and _St. Matthew Passion_. The music is inexhaustible.


Great ! :tiphat:

Especially *Bach's Gloria* from *Mass in B minor*.

------

*Ockeghem's Deo Gratias *


----------



## djj

Yes! Also the cantatas, especially 211 (I think). Every time I listen to these pieces I find something new and profound.


----------



## tdc

A LOT of music by guys like Desprez, Vivaldi and J.S. Bach (that pretty much goes without saying). Mozart's Requiem as well for sure. But for something you don't hear as often- Penderecki's Credo and St. Luke Passion.


----------



## science

Let's see - 

- Brahms' German Requiem
- Tallis' Spem in Alium
- Szymanowski's Stabat Mater
- Bach's Mass in B minor
- Bach's Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug"
- Mozart's Requiem
- Mozart's "Great" Mass
- Mozart's Ave verum corpus
- Pergolesi's Stabat Mater

I don't know what "top" meant, but these are my favorites.


----------



## dimthelight

what is your favorite interpretation of bach mass in c minor


----------



## Moraviac

I can't answer yet. I used to try out instrumental music mainly, but these days, I'm open to choral music as well.
I only know Bach's Matthew Passion and Händel's Messiah well.
Choral works that I own but haven't tried out yet: Haydn's Schöpfung, Brahms' Requiem, Dvorak's Requiem and Fauré's Requiem.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Moraviac said:


> Choral works that I own but haven't tried out yet: Haydn's Schöpfung, Brahms' Requiem, Dvorak's Requiem and Fauré's Requiem.


I'm looking at that list and thinking, what are you waiting for? You have some great listening ahead.


----------



## Guest

dimthelight said:


> what is your favorite interpretation of bach mass in c minor


I have several recordings of this incredible work:
Helmuth Rilling
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
John Eliot Gardiner
Masaaki Suzuki

Personally, I like the Suzuki recording. It is incredible.


----------



## dimthelight

*bach mass in c minor*

Hi Dr Mike, thank you for answering!
I would l like to know if you heard Frans Bruggen, and René Jacobs version?

And what about Frantz Biber Missa Salisburgensis with Paul Mc Creesh.

Also Missa Bruxellensis with Jordi Savall. These are the most powerfull pieces i heard! http://www.talkclassical.com/images/smilies/trump.gif

I would like to know what you you think about these pieces?

Hope to hear from you


----------



## Il_Penseroso

dimthelight said:


> what is your favorite interpretation of bach mass in c minor


Sorry *dimthelight*, I tried several times but couldn't finally able to send the answer of your Private Message , and I don't know why, probably because of my posts number... OK, I answer you here.

You mean Bach Mass in B minor of course.

My favorite is *Otto Klemperer* with the New Philharmonia Orchestra and BBC Chorus

Solists: Agnes Giebel, Janet Baker, Nicolai Gedda and Franz Cross

Recorded 1967, EMI (Angel)

It's really superb and the best I've ever heard !

*See here for more details*

Good luck


----------



## KJohnson

Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms. First time I heard it, I could understand what was special about this work. After repeated listening, it really became one of my favorite works.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

John Adams _Harmonium _is close to the top both for performing and for listening. 
As is Tippett's _A child of our time_.
Honegger's _Jeanne d'Arc au bucher_ is not perhaps primarily a choral work, though there is a major role for the chorus.
And Poulenc's _Stabat mater_ for outrageous enoyment in both performance and audience.
Oddly, I find that some works I love as a listener I didn't enjoy singing - eg Britten _Spring symphony_ - and others I couldn't bear to listen to, I quite enjoyed singing - eg Elgar _Dream of Gerontius_


----------



## Orgelbear

Since I last replied to this thread many moons ago, I've had the chance to sing in two performances of _Harmonium_ by John Adams. It is endlessly fascinating and challenging, so I add my vote to Jeremy Marchant's.


----------



## Orange Soda King

I'm a HUGE fan of a capella music and Baltic area modern composers, such as Vytautas Miskinis, Eriks Esenvalds, and Peteris Vasks.

Miskinis: 



Esenvalds: 



Vasks:


----------



## Guest

Add Faure's Requiem to my rather short list. I can't believe I've waited so long to hear it...


----------



## Vesteralen

Don't have the patience to read through this entire thread, but I just wanted to mention that I especially like the sound of either a solo female voice with a male chorus, or a solo male voice with a female chorus.

Brahm's Alto Rhapsody is probably my favorite of all, though the bleakness of the opening part scared my oldest son pretty badly when he was an infant.


----------



## Nix

Give me another decade and my answers will be less cliche. But for now: 

Bach: Mass in b Minor
Beethoven: Symphony #9, Missa Solemnis
Brahms: A German Requiem
Faure: Requiem
Mahler: Symphony #2 and 3 (if the latter counts)
Mozart: Requiem

and a special shout out to Britten and Durufle's Requiem, as well as Bernstein's Chichester Psalms.


----------



## Nix

and Mozart's Mass in c Minor! If only for that stunningly gorgeous soprano solo.


----------



## Xaltotun

I had liked Rachmaninov's Vespers before, but now I heard a version that totally blew my mind away. It's the first recorded version of the piece:

Aleksandr Sveshnikov, State Russian Choir/USSR Academic Russian Choir, Klara Korkan (mezzo-soprano), Konstantin Ognevoi (tenor), 1965, Melodiya/Yedang.

It's not only ethereal like the versions I had heard before, but also POWERFUL and awe-inspiring, full of reverence and fear, regret, tenderness, pity, extasy... a whole gamut of different emotions! Highest recommendations!


----------



## beethovenian

Bach's B minor should top all.


----------



## kisklausz

Andrew Lloyd Webber - Requiem - especially Lacrymosa
Eric Whitacre - Sleep


----------



## Xaltotun

I'll add some old and new favourites:

Bruckner: Mass #3 and Te Deum;
Couperin: Lecons de Ténèbres;
Berlioz: Requiem;
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis;
Mozart: Requiem, "Great" Mass in C minor


----------



## Renaissance

Everything by Arvo Part.  

And pretty much all the smaller choral work by Bach (and the larger one's, off course), renaissance polyphony (and medieval one's as well), and Mozart's Requiem.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Here's a nice piece by Vaclovas Augustinas!

https://www.box.com/s/1khgun0oxzym07o3fi01


----------



## RyanStaufferMusic

Biebl's Ave Maria, 
Sicut Cervus by Palestrina was what made me fall in love with traditional classical music, 
and Sleep by Eric Whitacre. This piece got me into choir in the first place, which I'm really thankful for


----------



## Prodromides

*"The Sixteen"*

Here's sixteen faves of mine (in chronological order):

1.	Karol Szymanowski: Symphony No.3 "Song Of The Night" (1916)
2.	Andre Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus (1923)
3.	Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi (1925)
4.	Bohuslav Martinu: The Epic Of Gilgamesh oratorio (1955)
5.	Aarre Merikanto: Genesis (1956)
6.	Jean Prodromides: Les Perses (1961 TV oratorio)
7.	Andre Jolivet: Missa Uxor Tua (1962)
8.	Roberto Gerhard: The Plague cantata (1964)
9.	Jon Leifs: Hafis (1965)
10.	Giacinto Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1966)
11.	Jerry Goldsmith: Christus Apollo cantata (1969)
12.	Lars Johan Werle: Nautical Preludes (1970)
13.	Erik Bergman: Dreams for choir (1977)
14.	Renaud Gagneux: Requiem (1982)
15.	Gilbert Amy: Missa cum jubilo (1983)
16.	Maurice Ohana: Lux Noctis (1988)


----------



## jcn

Beethoven's Mass in C is my all time favorite, I wish it got more credit.

I also like Handel's Messiah, Haydn's Creation, Vivaldi's Gloria, Mozart's Vespers, and Dvorak's Stabat Mater.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kullervo is at the very top.


----------



## Andreas

Barber, Agnus Dei
Górecki, Miserere
Mendelssohn, Hymn of Praise
Penderecki, Credo
Robert Wylkynson, Jesus autem transiens / Credo in Deum à 13


----------



## DavidA

In no particular order, I love

Haydn Creation
Beethoven Missa Solemnis
Verdi requiem
Mozart requiem, c minor mass, Ave Verum Corpus
Mendelssohn Elijah
Bach St Matthew & St John Passions, Cantatas, Motets. In fact, most of his.
Handel Messiah, Solomon
Purcell Odes, Funeral music, etc


----------



## Novelette

Ockeghem's Missa Prolationum is a monument of its own.

I'm also very fond of Haydn's Die Schoepfung.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Franz Biebl's "Ave Maria." I got to conduct it in choir at my university today, which is a very good choir. I was so happy and humbled to have the opportunity!! Hard to believe it was composed just for a group of firefighters, and now it's become so famous.


----------



## maestro57

One of my favourite choral pieces:

Things that Never Die (SATB), music by Lee Dengler, words by Charles Dickens.


----------



## John Browne

Machaut: Mass of Our Lady
Ockeghem: Missa mi mi, prolationum
Josquin: Missa L'homme arme super voces musicales, Qui habitat
Browne: O maria salvatoris, Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Tallis: Miserere nostri, Gaude gloriosa
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, Mass

Though I will say that my knowledge of classical (or related genre) choral works in limited as is my over all knowledge of classical music is.


----------



## Sonata

Brahms Requiem
Faure Requiem
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Monteverdi: Vespers
Rachmaninoff: Vespers
Randall Thompson: Frostiana
the choral parts of Mahler symphonies!
Mendelssohn: there are a few of his choral pieces I really enjoy but I don't have the names offhand


----------



## maestro57

I've already mentioned my favourite, but here's another:

Dirait-on by Morten Lauridsen (words by Rilke)


----------



## Orange Soda King

This isn't a "top" piece, but if people are mentioning works by Lauridsen and Whitacre, I feel like I can mention this piece. 

Ich bin das Brot des Lebens - Wolfram Buchenberg. Quite nice!! (Also, check out his other music, especially Veni, dilecte mi!)


----------



## rborganist

Handel's Messiah--no matter how often I hear it, it is always new
Faure Requiem--truly sublime
Mendelssohn's Elijah, especially "Cast Thy Burden" and "Lift Thine Eyes"
Howells "Like as the Hart"
Sowerby "I Will Life Up Mine Eyes" (Psalm 121) 
and a new favorite 23rd Psalm by Bobby McFerrin check it out


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beethoven:
Missa Solemnis
Mass in C
Ninth
Choral Fantasy

Handel's Messiah.


----------



## SteveSherman

Too many favorites to list them all and anyway most have appeared somewhere in this thread.

A wonderful work that is too little known: The Seven Last Words by Cesar Franck.


----------



## lupinix

Rachmaninov Anaphora


----------



## Forkisking

For major works definitely Mozart's requiem, Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms, Britten's Rejoice in the Lamb
Other than major works:
Stroope: We Beheld Once Again the Stars
Stroope: Conversion of Saul
Whitacre: Sleep
Whitacre: Leonardo Dreams of his Flying Machine
Tallis: Oculus non Vidit
Duruflé: Ubi Caritas


----------



## billeames

B minor Mass favorite. Richter 1962 thanks.


----------



## billeames

The greatest choral works in my opinion. I am in a choir and love choral music. I have been collecting since 1981. I put favorite recordings next to piece. (lower number is better in my opinion):

1) Beethoven Missa Solemnis Bernstein Concertgebouw
1) Bach Mass in b minore Richter Munich 1962
1) Handel Messiah Davis 1966. Good also are Mackerras EMI, Gardiner Philips, Hogwood, Marriner Argo. 
1) Verdi Requiem (Hard to decide, Giulini Philharmonia, Muti Philharmonia, Karajan VPO, Solti VPO)
1) Monteverdi Vespers 1610 Best of the pre-baroque works in my opinion. Gardiner on Decca, 
1) Berlioz Requiem Davis Philips, Previn EMI, Munch Boston. (never saw it live, but I want to) Likely deserves a number 2, but the vastness of the work enthralls me. 
2) Brahms Requiem Klemperer EMI, Leitner DG, Previn Teldec
2) Bruckner Te Deum Karajan BPO
2) Bach Magnificat (hard to decide, Preston Shaw)
2) Vivaldi Gloria RV589 and 588  Negri, Hogwood
2) Vivaldi Dixit Dominus RV594 Negri
2) Vivaldi Magnificat Negri Corboz Muti
2) Mozart Mass in c minore Leppard EMI, Karajan BPO
2) Mozart Requiem Karajan BPO 1976
3) Orff Carminia Burana (l love it) (Fubeck de Burgos EMI, Muti EMI)
3) Pergolesi Stabat Mater Abbado DG
3) Handel Dixit Dominus
3) Mahler 8 (again, love it) Sinopoli Bernstein Solti
3) Victoria Requiem (all i heard was Hyperion and Gimel recordings)


I don't regard Beethoven 9th to be a complete choral piece. It is close in quality to Missa Solemnis. I think many of Bach Cantatas are of high quality. Other Handel Oratorios too. Vivaldi and Bach are deep wells, there are many great works not mentioned here. Beethoven Choral Fantasy is partially choral and great. I failed to mention Palestrina, and some other early composers. 

Bill


----------



## Roi N

Choral music. Ahhhh, isn't it the best??? There are so many great works, I'll have to categorize them by eras.

*Baroque*
1. Handel: Israel in Egypt
2. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
3. Vivaldi: Gloria

*Classical*
1. Haydn: The Creation
2. Haydn: The Last 6 Masses (all of them are great)
3. Mozart: Great Mass

*Romantic*
1. Brahms: Op. 104 for mixed choir a cappella
2. Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs
3. Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer


----------



## Celloissimo

*Bruckner*: Te Deum, Reqiuem 
*Verdi*: Requiem 
*Pärt*: Berliner Messe, Te Deum
*J.S Bach: *: St. Matthew's Passion, B Minor Mass
*C.P.E Bach*: Die Israeliten in der Wüste (Criminally underrated, IMO)


----------



## Art Rock

Roi N said:


> Choral music. Ahhhh, isn't it the best??? There are so many great works, I'll have to categorize them by eras.
> 
> *Baroque*
> 1. Handel: Israel in Egypt
> 2. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
> 3. Vivaldi: Gloria
> 
> *Classical*
> 1. Haydn: The Creation
> 2. Haydn: The Last 6 Masses (all of them are great)
> 3. Mozart: Great Mass
> 
> *Romantic*
> 1. Brahms: Op. 104 for mixed choir a cappella
> 2. Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs
> 3. Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer


Is there a choral version of Strauss' Four last songs? I would love to hear that!


----------



## D Smith

I love many choral works, most of which have already been mentioned here. The two that immediately spring to mind are Durufle's Requiem and Vaughan Williams' Serenade to Music , Adrian Boult conducting.


----------



## Troy

In no particular order

Mozart - Requiem
Schubert - Mass no. 6 in E-flat
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis and the Choral Symphony
Berlioz -Te Deum and Requiem
Verdi - Requiem
Dvorak - Stabat Mater
Mahler - Symphony no. 2 
Schoenberg - Gurrelieder
Bernstein - Chichester Psalms

I joined a choir hoping to at some stage perform some of these works so far we've performed four of them (the Mozart Requiem, Beethoven's Ninth, the Verdi Requiem and Mahler's Second.

I also have to say I've picked up some new favourites as every time we perform a piece because we spend so much time rehearsing and learning details that fly by in performance. I sometimes feel we learn the moments of extreme beauty. Also sometimes I might not like a work to start with but as we rehearse I find things to love. So my list would easily be five times as long.


----------



## Potiphera

Monteverdi Vespers of the Blessed Virgin 


Spem In Alium (Thomas Tallis) - Tallis Scholars 


Victoria - Requiem Mass. 

Symphonia Antartica - Vaughan Williams.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I love a bit of Choral!!

My faves would be
Mahler 2
Elgar - Dream of Gerontius
Holst - Hymn of Jesus
Vaughan Williams - Sea Symphony
Brahms - German Requiem
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas


----------



## Rehydration

Duruflé: Ubi Caritas (even though sopranos might feel unloved)
Whitacre: Nox Aurumque
Martini: Domine, ad adjuvandum me festina
Rachmaninov: Vespers

(I haven't been out much, as you can probably tell.)


----------



## Ilarion

Durufle's "Messe Cum Jubilo"...A gem that just keeps on giving...


----------



## Ferrariman601

In no particular order:
Mozart's C Minor Mass (K. 427)
Händel's Dixit Dominus 
Haydn's Missa in Angustiis
Händel's Messiah 
Vivaldi's Juditha Triumphans 

Shall I go on?


----------



## gHeadphone

Fauré's Requiem is strangely uplifting!

I also love Spared by Howard Goodall, i find it very emotional


----------



## k1hodgman

Mozart -

Requiem Mass in D minor (K. 626), Lacrimosa.
Laudate Pueri. 

So beautiful in such a dark, sorrowful way.


----------



## farris

Bruckner's Te Deum
Beethoven's Choral fantasy


----------



## Nevilevelis

Guillaume de Machault - La Messe de Nostre Dame
Nicolas Gombert - Eight-part _Credo_
Claudio Monteverdi - _Vespro della Beata Virgine_ & _Altri canti di Marte_
J.S. Bach - Missa Brevis in F-major, BWV 233: II. Gloria ** & Missa Brevis in G-major, BWV 236: I. Kyrie
Mozart - Requiem
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis & Choral Symphony
C.V. Stanford - For lo, I raise up
Vaughan Williams - Mass in G-minor
Herbert Howells - Take Him, Earth, for Cherishing, Requiem, Hymnus Paradisi... (anything, actually!)
Finzi - Intimations of immortality, In terra pax
Britten - War Requiem, Missa Brevis, Five Flower Songs, Sacred and Profane, St. Nicolas.
Messiaen - Song for the Deportees.
Tippett - A Child of Our Time
Patrick Gowers - Viri Galilaei

** The only one I can't get through without crying like a baby!


----------



## NightHawk

Josquin - 'Missa Pange Lingua', 'Missa L'homme arme super voces', Motet 'Absalom fili mi', Motet 'De profundis clamavi', 
'Motet La deploration sur la mort de Jehan Ockeghem' 

Vittoria (Victoria) - Requiem Mass
Pergolesi - Stabat Mater
JSBach - St. John Passion
Haydn - The Creation Oratorio
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis

(I exclude the Mozart Requiem and Great Mass in C minor because they are unfinished works - I do admire the fragments, however)


----------



## QuietGuy

Krummhorn said:


> John Rutter's Requiem is delightful as is his Te Deum.
> ...


Yes indeed, as is his Magnificat and Mass for the Children!


----------



## nbergeron

Wagner has a little-known choral piece, _Das Liebesmahl der Apostel_, that I absolutely love. It's one of the first pieces of classical music I remember seeking out and listening to on my own. I wish it got more attention than it does because it's marvelous. 




Also the Deutsches Requiem, Carmina Burana, and Rachmaninoff's St. John Liturgy.


----------



## Harmonie

I love Thomas Tallis's With All Our Hearts (stupid album, I know, but I love this particular recording) and Salvator Mundi II (not to be confused with the first Salvator Mundi which is a contrafactum of the first piece mentioned here, II is a completely different piece).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schnittke - Choir Concerto
Mozart - Requiem in D Minor
Tallis - O Nata Lux and Spem in Alium
Allegri - Miserere mei, Deus
Britten - War Requiem


----------



## Lukecash12

For me, this is definitely up there currently:






Monteverdi's Mass for Four Voices has been rumbling through my head a lot lately, as well.


----------



## Ilarion

Nevilevelis said:


> Guillaume de Machault - La Messe de Nostre Dame
> Nicolas Gombert - Eight-part _Credo_
> Claudio Monteverdi - _Vespro della Beata Virgine_ & _Altri canti di Marte_
> J.S. Bach - Missa Brevis in F-major, BWV 233: II. Gloria ** & Missa Brevis in G-major, BWV 236: I. Kyrie
> Mozart - Requiem
> Beethoven - Missa Solemnis & Choral Symphony
> C.V. Stanford - For lo, I raise up
> Vaughan Williams - Mass in G-minor
> Herbert Howells - Take Him, Earth, for Cherishing, Requiem, Hymnus Paradisi... (anything, actually!)
> Finzi - Intimations of immortality, In terra pax
> Britten - War Requiem, Missa Brevis, Five Flower Songs, Sacred and Profane, St. Nicolas.
> Messiaen - Song for the Deportees.
> Tippett - A Child of Our Time
> Patrick Gowers - Viri Galilaei
> 
> ** The only one I can't get through without crying like a baby!


OH YESssssssss!!! JSBach F Major Missa Brevis - When hearing this mefeels I'm on my way to the Promised Land.

And also:


----------



## Pugg

Need I say more:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Mozart c minor Mass.

Bach b minor Mass

Handel Messiah

Handel Solomon

Handel Jephtha

Haydn Creation

Verdi Requiem

Britten War Requiem

Beethoven Missa Solemnis


----------



## Heliogabo

Rachmaninov's Vespers.


----------



## affettuoso

Mozart's Requiem and "Ave verum corpus" (only my second post, and my Mozart bias is already clearly showing.)

I'm going to have to give a lot of these listed in this thread a try, though!


----------

